# Long eyeguards like a whitetail



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a eastern Wyoming buck. The eyeguards are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice Buck CS...Big


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck there.nice job


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, that's a smokin buck. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I woul love to hunt Wyoming sometime.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Uhh, That aint even the slayer in the picture. Notice the absence of a halo. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Uhh, That aint even the slayer in the picture. Notice the absence of a halo.


You're absolutely right. :lol: :lol: Thats not me in the picture, but I took the picture. I killed my buck the next day.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is my buck. He's a little unique. This buck was so old and his teeth is worn down so much that he would have needed dentures.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great buck there coyoteslayer.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

CS, even those eyeguards on your buck are better than most. Ahh, evolution at it's best!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Here is my buck. He's a little unique. This buck was so old and his teeth is worn down so much that he would have needed dentures.


Grandpa killer.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

hahaha yeah. I love his 3 1/2 inch cheater. Any guesses on how wide he is experts?

My brother does Taxidermy and mounted him on saturday so I will post pictures once he's completely done. This buck has a really white face.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, even those eyeguards on your buck are better than most. Ahh, evolution at it's best!


Yeah his eyeguards are bladed. I wish you could zoom in because at the base he has three devil points on each antler.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We have a buck that looks sort of like that down where I'm at. I have watched him for 4 years now during the rut, he's dropped now so no chance at a picture. He is a little wider and looks more like a whitetail than any mule deer I've ever seen. Nice buck.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That is awesome!! Now as long as you don't mention "ole one eyed" then we will be fine.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

You must have been in extreme Eastern Wyoming. That's Chadron, NE truck and a Nebraska phone number. Good buck. You're just missing a long face and white flag for a tail and you'd be in business!


----------

